# Liver nose fading?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I always wondered if that could happen, could you post a pic?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting!

We don't have that but Millie does have little black specks that have developed on her liver nose and even on her lip over time!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

My (very poorly bred) cream Lhasa has a liver nose, and within the last year or so it's faded as well, and it started out as lighter spots/patches. I think it's because he's been spending less time outside and therefore hasnt gotten as much sunlight, now that he's a very ancient 3 yo. Lol, in all seriousness though, he's decided that now that he is an adult, he's too old to be outside a lot, and that's when I noticed his nose faded. Lately though we've been kicking him out in the morning for a couple hours since its too hot for him to be outside after about 11, and I'll be curious to see if his nose turns chocolatey again. I've also heard that plastic food and water dishes can cause fading of the nose leather....


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

catsaqqara said:


> Bambi is getting little pink spots on her nose. I think it started at the beginning of this year with just one, now there are a few.
> I have heard lots about black noses fading but I cant find anything about liver noses.


I'm not clear as to whether you're concerned about this, bothered by this or are just asking in general? I think that a lot of dogs noses change in color over time. Unless you are planning on showing, I personally think it adds a little bit of character.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Your dogs are going to be beautiful with any nose! I would love to see a few new pictures .


----------

